
Announcing IPv6 Support for EC2 Instances – Regional Expansion - EwanToo
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/01/announcing-internet-protocol-version-6-ipv6-support-for-ec2-instances-in-amazon-virtual-private-cloud-vpc-regional-expansion/
======
colanderman
Note this is only IPv6 in VPCs, not in all EC2 instances.

EDIT: corrected, these _are_ Internet-routable

~~~
arcdigital
This is not true. "By default, every IPv6 address is public and internet-
routable."

~~~
colanderman
You are correct, I've updated my comment.

